# Filterplanung mit Smartpond EBF800



## DerMatze79 (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo  

Ich möchte meinen bisherigen Filterumbauen und nun den EBF800 von Smartpond kaufen. 

Mein altes __ Filtersystem mit 5 IBC und Airlift will ich damit ersetzen, sodass nur noch der EBF und 2 IBC übrig bleiben. 

Bei dieser Planung bin ich auf gewissen Probleme gestoßen, die ich im Bild oben niedergeschrieben habe. 

Vielleicht finde ich hier fachkundige Hilfe um die Planung abzuschließen.

Vielen Dank 
Matze


----------



## Mushi (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo Matze,

die IBCs bleiben, aber der Luftheber nicht? Was ist der Hintergrund? Eigentlich hätte ich es anders rum erwartet.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DerMatze79 (25. Juli 2019)

Hallo Frank,

Ich will mehr Durchsatz fahren und die Oase Pumpe ist echt effizient.

Weiteres Problem ist, dass ich mit dem Airlift den Wasserstand in dem EBF nich soweit abgesenkt bekommen werde, dass dieser dann noch annähernd effizient laufen würde (Denke ich).


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2019)

DerMatze79 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Ich will mehr Durchsatz fahren und die Oase Pumpe ist echt effizient.



Jede Pumpe ist wohl echt effizient.
Unter den hochpreisigen Motorpumpen wäre eine effizientere Trockenläuferpumpe wie wiremesh oder Flowfriend Pro wesentlich langlebiger und sparsamer....über mehrere Jahre kalkuliert.

Motorpumpen hinter den EBF und vor die Bio!
Einlauf in die Bio tangential...

Belüftung ist wieder zusätzlicher Energieaufwand....


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2019)

DerMatze79 schrieb:


> Weiteres Problem ist, dass ich mit dem Airlift den Wasserstand in dem EBF nich soweit abgesenkt bekommen werde, dass dieser dann noch annähernd effizient laufen würde (Denke ich).



Die Schaltdifferenz stellt man an der Steuerung ein....mehr als 10cm braucht keiner.. Manche TF oder EBF dürfen nicht mehr haben....5cm genügen auch.. 
Klar hat ein LH eine flache Pumpenkennlie und ist etwas empfindlicher...aber 5cm Schaltdiff. ist kein Hexenwerk...läuft bei vielen hier doch so...


----------



## DerMatze79 (25. Juli 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Motorpumpen hinter den EBF und vor die Bio!
> Einlauf in die Bio tangential...
> 
> Belüftung ist wieder zusätzlicher Energieaufwand....


Wenn ich die Pumpe hinter dem EBF schalte und in die Bio drücke, werden die IBC überlaufen, da nicht genug Wasser in den Teich zurück laufen kann.

Einlauf tangential in IBC?


----------



## DerMatze79 (25. Juli 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Schaltdifferenz stellt man an der Steuerung ein....mehr als 10cm braucht keiner..



Laut meinem Kenntnisstand kann man man in der Steuerung nur zwischen 28 - 34cm einstellen. 

10 oder 5 cm würden die Spülhäufigkeit ja auch drastisch steigern und zu einem erhöhten Wasser und Stromverbrauch führen .... wenn man das einstellen könnte. Bisher habe ich aber noch nirgends erfahren, ob man das wirklich „frei“ einstellen kann oder ob man an den Bereich 28-34cm gebunden ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2019)

Wenn der Smartpond EBF so eine hohe Schaltdiff. und somit Pegelabsenkung vor der Pumpe hat, dann würde ich mir einen solchen Filter  nicht kaufen.
Egal mit welcher Pumpe...
Sparsame Pumpen mit geringer Förderhöhe fallen dann raus...

Förderhöhe kostet immer Energie dauerhaft....


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2019)

DerMatze79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Pumpe hinter dem EBF schalte und in die Bio drücke, werden die IBC überlaufen, da nicht genug Wasser in den Teich zurück laufen kann.
> 
> Einlauf tangential in IBC?



Wenn die Rückläufe in Anzahl und Dimension gleich den Saugleitungen ist, dann wird die Überstauung der Bio fast gleich der Absenkung des Pegels in der 1.Kammer- EBF Einlauf sein.
Also ca. 2..3cm wenn alles läuft.

Deine Entscheidung ob es z.B. sinnvoll ist 30m3/h durch ein oder drei KG 110 in den Teich zurücklaufen zu lassen und ob es sinnvoll ist eine hochpreisige Pumpe hinter einer belüfteten Biokammer zu betreiben.
Kann zu Schäden an der Pumpe führen.
Kavitation....

Vermutlich kann man auch in einem IBC eine Kreisströmung erzeugen...
Strömungsgünstiger wäre rund..
Ist nix neues...
Eco PondChip Hexenkessel
Runde Bio mit tangentialen Einlauf und mittigem Gitterrohr.


----------



## DerMatze79 (25. Juli 2019)

Ok, dann vielleicht lieber so.
2x 110 (der obere und einer von unten) gehen vom EBF in den IBC, 3x 110 vom ersten IBC zum zweiten IBC, 3x 110 in den Airlift welcher doch erhalten bleibt und dann das Wasser in meinen Bachlauf pumpt, welches dann zurück in den Teich läuft. 

Sollte der Wasserstand zu weit fallen, bricht die Leistung des Airlift bis zur nächsten Spülung halt ein ‍ Shit happens...

Oase Pumpe direkt an den EBF und zurück zum Teich ohne die IBCs zu passieren.

Besser?


----------



## DerMatze79 (25. Juli 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Unter den hochpreisigen Motorpumpen wäre eine effizientere Trockenläuferpumpe wie wiremesh oder Flowfriend Pro wesentlich langlebiger und sparsamer....



Sehe ich das falsch oder haben die von dir vorgeschlagenen Pumpen einen höheren Energiebedarf als die Oase Titanium Eco 50000?

Die Wiremesh schaut aus wie die von Oase und liest sich auch so. Laut der Kennlinie würde ich tippen das die ähnlich in der Leistungsaufnahme sind. Finde aber nicht viel und auch keinen Preis. Sorry aber wenn ich erst ein kontaktformular ausfüllen muss um einen Preis zu erfragen, Rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Auch habe ich keine Infos zur Garantie gefunden. Oase gibt 5 Jahre auf die Pumpe.

Flowfriend kostet ja nur noch mal ein Schein mehr als die Oase und hat, wenn ich das korrekt interpretiere eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als die Oase bei knapp 50000 L. Diese soll nach diversen Tests bei unter 300Watt auf 100% liegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2019)

Flowfriend und wiremesh sind ganz gut wenn durch das Filterkonstrukt mehr Förderhöhe anliegt. Viele lassen diese Pumpen nicht bei Voller Drehzahl laufen.

Flowfriend Pro ist Spitze bei vernünftigen Lösungen mit geringen Förderhöhe wo auch ein LH vernünftig arbeitet.

Alle drei Pumpen sind Trockenläufer
Motor und Pumpe getrennt und müssen trocken aufgestellt werden.

Oase ist Nassläufer.Rotor ist vom Wasser umspült..Kalk und feiner Schmutz können dort zu Schäden führen.
Zudem guck Die mal die Oase Garantiebedingungen an.
Ich glaube   das Hauptverschleissteil Impeller mit Lager und Rotor ist nicht mit drin.....
Guck mal hier
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21984&hilit=Oase+Garantie&start=10

Wenn schon am EBF konstruktionsbedingt soviel Förderhöhe anfällt ist ein LH nicht die Lösung.
Der macht Sinn bis ca. 20cm Gesamtförderhöhe.

LH und Motorpumpen immer vor die Bio...


----------



## Mushi (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn am EBF soviel Pegeldifferenz anfällt, dann stimmt was nicht. Vor und nach den Gewebe habe ich eine Differenz von 2 cm. Wenn nach dem Filter ein paar weitere Zentimeter (einstelliger Bereich) abfallen, sollte der EBF spülen. Wenn Du hier bei 30 cm spülen sollst, würde das bedeuten, dass der Filter zu wenig durchlässt, also zu klein ist.

Da Du durch den EBF 800, der mit 60.000 l/h angegeben ist, nur 30.000 l/h bewegen willst, sollte der Filter nach maximal 5 cm spülen können und die Intervalle sollten dabei immer noch lang genug sein. Deshalb spricht bei Deinem Setup nichts gegen einen Luftheber. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2019)

In deiner letzten Skizze - Beitrag #10 - hast Du 8 Zuläufe in einer Sammelkammer dargestellt, die aus den verschiedensten Bereichen deines Teiches kommen. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das alles DN 110 sind und dann ist dein Gesamtfilteraufbau bzw. die Module in meinen Augen nicht ausreichend, um die 8 x DN 110 im Zulauf sinnvoll & sauber zu betreiben. Wenn Du annähernd guten Flow in den Grundleitungen haben willst, sind das zwischen 60.000 - 80.000 l/h die durch das System gefördert werden sollten. Dafür ist ja schon der EBF zu klein und hat offensichtlich nur 4 x DN 110 im direkten Anschluss. Die 3 x DN 110 im Ausgang lassen in Schwerkraft vielleicht 30.000 l/h zu, gepumpt - also angesaugt und bei hoher Pegeldifferenz sind dann evtl. die 60.000 l/h Gesamt zu erreichen, aber die IBC schaffen in der aktuellen Konstellation meiner Meinung nach keine 60.000 l/h, geschweige denn 80.000 l/h.
In Anbetracht der Zuleitungen (Sammelkammer), wo zwei Skimmer und 3 Bodenabläufe vorgesehen/vorhanden sind, sollte das Gesamtvolumen schon so hoch sein, damit in den Leitungen nicht unnötig Schmutz liegen bleibt. Wenn Du die 8 Leitungen mit 30.000 oder auch 50.000 l/h benutzt, verteilt sich das Volumen und zieht bei 30k nur noch 3750 l/h und bei 50k gerade mal 6250 l/h je Leitung.

Welches Volumen ist denn angestrebt?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juli 2019)

Funktionsprinzip des Smarti findet man hier

* defekter Link entfernt *

Der Filter baut wirklich sehr viel Pegeldiff.  am Siebgewebe auf.
Warum...ist klar.  ...es geht dadurch mehr Wasser durchs Sieb durch....Der Filterbau wird kompakter....günstiger.. 

Dafür ist effizientes Pumpen nicht mehr möglich, was ja der Teichbesitzer über die Stromkosten dann zahlt.

Rohrpumpe, Flowfriend Pro und LH sind dann nicht sinnvoll....

Schade. Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt neu bei Smartpond ist und früher diese Filter grösser waren und mit z.B. 5cm Pegeldiff. klarkamen.


----------



## DerMatze79 (26. Juli 2019)

Aktuell hat der Teich immer noch nur 3x 110er Abläufe(1 Skimmer/2 BA)

Ich habe die anderen Leitungen (5) vorbereitet und liegen zur Zeit trocken in dem Filterkeller an.

In der geplanten Sammelkammer sollen dann die 8 Einläufe ankommen. 

Welche ich regulieren will und nur bei Bedarf öffnen bzw. schließen um die Rohre zu spülen.

Ich strebe eine Durchwälzung von 30 - 50m3 an. Je nach Wasserverschmutzung.


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2019)

Ok. Wenn ich jetzt mal gedanklich vom Ist-Zustand ausgehe, finde ich den Aufbau aus Beitrag #10 auch nicht optimal. Die 50.000er Pumpe direkt an den EBF angeschlossen, würde den Wasserstand entsprechend der Pegelschaltpunkte ja absenken. In diesem Zusammenhang wird vermutlich auch kaum noch Wasser in die Bio laufen und ggf. so gar das Wasser dort heraus gezogen werden, da vorne durch die aktuellen 3 x DN 110 nicht genügend nachläuft. Der Luftheber hinter der Bio wird sehr wahrscheinlich mit der erzeugten Grundpegeldifferenz am EBF gar nicht mehr arbeiten.

Wenn dann im späteren Verlauf alle 8 Leitungen angeschlossen sind und auch genutzt werden, bleibe ich dabei, dass die 50.000er Pumpe direkt hinter dem EBF dennoch den Wasserstand deutlich senken wird und für die Biologie und den dahinter befindlichen Luftheber nicht mehr viel bleiben wird.

So gäbe es nach meinem Verständnis aktuell folgende Möglichkeiten: Die Pumpe a) direkt hinter dem EBF, um dort die nötige Pegelabsenkung zu erzielen und das Wasser in die Biologie pumpen und via Schwerkraft auslaufen lassen. Eine entsprechende Überstauung entweder einkalkulieren, da zu wenig Rückläufe zum Teich und zu wenig Verbindungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke ...oder b) die Pumpe hinter die Biologie, aber da das Risiko, wie schon von @ThorstenC angemerkt, des Ansaugens von stark belüfteten Wasser. Hinzu kommt bei b) , dass sich die Pegeldifferenz auf die Filterstrecke übertragen wird, so dass von den IBC vermutlich noch 60-65% Volumen genutzt werden können, was zur Folge haben kann, dass das Biomaterial teils trocken liegt bzw. nicht genügend Platz hat bzw. nicht bewegt (nur bei Helix) werden kann. Innerhalb der Filterstrecke lässt sich das nur bedingt anpassen, da der EBF nur 3 x DN 110 im Auslauf hat, was für mich grundsätzlich die Volumenbremse bzw. den starken Pegelabfall bei Schwerkraft darstellt.
Alternative zu a) wäre dann noch die zusätzliche Installation von weiteren oder größeren Verbindungsrohren innerhalb der Filterstrecke und dann entsprechend mehr oder größere Rohre für den (Schwerkraft-)Rücklauf zum Teich, um die Überstauung in der Biologie gering zu halten.


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2019)

Nachtrag: Was mir gerade noch so in den Kopf kommt, wäre...Abstand nehmen von der teuren Oase-Titanium und wechseln zu 3 x DM 20000 Vario. Damit jeden einzelnen Rücklauf am EBF ansaugen und das Wasser so verteilen, dass evtl. 2 x Anschlüsse direkt in die Bio pumpen und ein Anschluss direkt in den Teich oder 1 x Teich, 1 x Bio, 1 x Bachlauf (war doch auch noch irgendwo) und das alles so aussteuern, dass der überwiegende Teil natürlich durch die Biologie geht, diese jedoch nicht überläuft und dennoch die nötige Gesamtpegeldifferenz erzeugt wird.
(nur so ein Gedanke)


----------



## DerMatze79 (26. Juli 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> da vorne durch die aktuellen 3 x DN 110 nicht genügend nachläuft.



Das spielt bei der Planung keine Rolle.

Ich will den EBF bestellen und dann liegen 8x 110 in der Sammelkammer an. 

Also gehen von dieser 4x 100 in den EBF hinein. 

Das die Pumpe den Pegel bei einem sauberen Band merklich absenkt denke ich nicht. Denn er ist ja für bis zu 55.000 L ausgelegt. 
Wenn dem so wäre, würde er ja ständig spülen.

Aufgrund der Anmerkung von ThorstenC habe ich mich von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, die Pumpe and Ende zu stellen.

Bleibt also nur meine Idee mit der Art Bypass oder die Überstauung der Biologie. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich das anstellen soll bzw. Auf welche Höhe die IBC gesetzt werden sollten.

Weiterhin wäre es so möglich, dass bei einem Verschluss einer oder mehrere Abläufe diese überlaufen könnten und ich den Teich bis zu einem gewissen Level leer pumpen würde


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2019)

Die Überstauung der Biologie lässt sich ja hinten raus kompensieren, wenn einfach mehrere Leitungen zum Teich führen, so dass genügend ablaufen kann. Auch innerhalb der Biostrecke kann man mehrere Rohrverbindungen einbauen, die mehr Volumendurchlauf erlauben und so der Überstauung entgegenwirken können...immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass auch zum Teich genügend Leitungen verbaut sind. Einen zusätzlichen Bypass zu setzen, um zusätzlich das Risiko der verstopften Rückleitung mit einhergehenden Überlaufen zu minimieren, ist natürlich möglich, muss dann aber auch entsprechend ausgelegt sein. Alternativ ein Not-aus oder Alarmgeber, wenn der Wasserstand in der Bio einen Punkt X überschreitet, weil eine Leitung verstopft ist.

Um das Risiko des "Leerpumpens" zu minimieren, sind Pegelschalter im Teich bzw. in der Einlaufkammer möglich, die bei einem gewissen Wasserstand das System abschalten und mittlerweile auch via App eine Alarmmeldung an den Teichbesitzer schicken. Mal abgesehen von der App, so ein Not-aus-Schalter bei massiven Wasserstandsverlust wäre doch möglich.

Kommt der Gedanke mit mehreren kleinen Pumpen zu arbeiten für Dich überhaupt nicht in Frage? Das gäbe so gar noch eine gewisse Ausfallsicherheit, falls eine Pumpe mal den Geist aufgibt, läuft das System dennoch weiter.


----------



## DerMatze79 (26. Juli 2019)

Habe mir gerade die Leistungsdaten der DM Vario 20000 angesehen. 

Erschreckend!

Auf einem Meter Höhe kommen bei voller Leistung (187 Watt) nur knapp 16000 L raus. 

Würde bei drei Pumpen 48.000L bringen und 561 Watt bedeuten. Neeeeeeee auf keinen Fall!

 


Irgendwie komme ich mir vor als ob ich das Rad neu erfinden will!?

Hat denn keiner hier einen EBF vonn smartpond und könnte seinen Filteraufbau mal erklären?

Eigentlich finde ich die Idee das Wasser direkt aus dem EBF in die Bio zu Pumpen ja nicht verkehrt. Könnte ich mir die Belüftung des ersten IBC sparen da die Pumpe ja genug durchwirbeln wird und das Helix klasse verwirbeln würde. Wenn da nicht das Problem mit der Überstauung und mit dem befeuern des Drainagerohrs in der Pflanzzone im Teich wäre.

Bypassmethode, welche einen Großteil des Wassers an der Bio vorbei leiten würde scheint auch nicht der bringer zu sein. Wobei ich hier ordentlich Dampf auf den Drainagerohr in der Pflanzzone hätte, was sehr wünschenswert ist. 

Irgendwie steh ich voll auf dem Schlauch und weis nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juli 2019)

1. Pumpe hinter den EBF ist schon ein richtige Erkenntnis- bleib dabei- egal welcher Vorfilter oder Pumpe

2. Dann musst Du eben die Rückläufe aus der gepumpten Bio in den Teich nachrüsten!
Oder willst Du im smartpond- EBF- Fall mit den dort anliegenden Pegelabsenkungen nochmal zusätzlich 10 oder 15cm an der Bio erzeugen?
Das macht doch bei einem geplanten und teuren Umbau keinen Sinn- also überlege Dir zusätzliche Rückläufe einzubauen.

3. 2 Pumpen an extra per FI/RCD abgesicherten Phasen erhöhen etwas die Ausfallsicherheit..das gleiche geht auch mit 2 Membranpumpen die einen LH betrieben- entweder parallel/zugleich oder abwechselnd alle paar Stunden- dann steht der Teich nicht tagelang im Urlaub still....

4. Ich persönlich würde mal mit Oltmann telefonieren und nachfragen, ob der "neue" Smartpond EBF wirklich diese Pegel benötigt...und ob es schon immer so warauch bei den Vorgängermodellen.
Wenn ja, dann wäre das für mich ein Ausschlußgrund. Schade, die Filter sind sicher technisch ausgereift....

In der Preisklasse wäre sicher auch ein Edlestahl- TF drin, der mit den ganz normalen Pegeldifferenzen arbeitet- nämlich die nur am Sieb entstehen. Z.B. von 1 bis 10cm frei einstellbar.

Dann geht dahinter jede sparsame Pumpenvariante mit flacher Kennlinie und auch die mit mehr Förderhöhe dürften effizienter werden bei vieleicht max.10- 15cm Gesamtförderhöhe an der Pumpe.


----------



## troll20 (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich mal meinen Hut mit in den Ring werfen darf.
Wir alle kennen ja die zum Teil irsinigsten Behauptungen "dieser Filter ist geeignet für Teiche mit 100.000 Liter ohne Fischbesatz" usw. usw.
Ich will ja hier nicht schlecht machen oder so, nee nee 

Aber glaubt ihr wirklich noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder den ehrlichen Filterhersteller.
Alleine die Aussagen 55.000 Liter und Pegeldifferenzen von  über 20cm, zeigt doch das diese Filter viel zu klein ausgelegt sind.



So bin wieder auf der Banke


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie ließ mich das Thema nicht richtig schlafen 
Wenn man da jetzt wirklich so eine Pegeldifferenz fährt, dann muss ja der Druck auf das Gewebe erheblich höher sein. Dieses wird dann auf die Wellen und Motoren durch mehr Spannung und mehr Anfahrlast weitergegeben. 
Ob das dann länger hält oder ob man hier wie bei Autos schon auf den Ersatzteile verkauf schielt, dürft ihr euch überlegen. 
Falls mir noch was einfällt, ich bin dann mal auf der Bank


----------



## Mushi (27. Juli 2019)

Rene, Du bist auf dem richtigen Dampfer. 4 x 110 mm am Eingang macht klar, dass der Filter nur in seltenen Fällen mit 60.000 l/h beschickt werden könnte, die laut Datenblatt möglich sind. Die Aussage mit der hohen Pegeldifferenz passen zu diesem Eindruck. Wobei Matze nur rund die Hälfte durchschicken will und dann die Pegeldifferenz auf einstellige Zentimeter zusammenschrumpfen müsste.

Interessant wäre die Siebfläche im Wasser, denn dann kann man auf den möglichen Durchsatz rückschließen. Mit 0,8 m² aktiver Gewebefläche im Wasser und vergleichbarer Bauweise kann ich an meinem EBF mit einem 70 µm Gewebe zirka 80.000 l/h und mit 100 µm zirka 100.000 l/h durch den Filter befördern. Dabei ensteht eine Pegeldifferenz von 5-10 cm.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo Frank.


Mushi schrieb:


> Wobei Matze nur rund die Hälfte durchschicken will und ...


Das hatte er in einem anderen Beitrag nochmal präzisiert.  Es bleibt also eng und nicht ganz optimal.



DerMatze79 schrieb:


> Ich strebe eine Durchwälzung von 30 - 50m3 an. Je nach Wasserverschmutzung.


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2019)

DerMatze79 schrieb:


> Auf einem Meter Höhe kommen bei voller Leistung (187 Watt) nur knapp 16000 L raus.
> 
> Würde bei drei Pumpen 48.000L bringen und 561 Watt bedeuten.



Wenn Du den Filteraufbau anpasst, solltest Du doch eine Förderhöhe von weniger als 50 cm haben. Wie wäre es denn dann mit der 30.000er DM Vario soweit runtergeregelt, das ca. 16.000 l/h kommen? Hat hier Jemand evtl. eine 30.000er DM Vario und kann evtl. eine Info geben, wie viel sie auf 50-60% liefert und verbraucht?


----------



## DerMatze79 (27. Juli 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Du doch eine Förderhöhe von weniger als 50 cm haben.



Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Förderhöhe/Gegendruck der Wassersäule?

Ich meine wenn ich die IBC wegen der möglichen Überstauung höher setze, muss das Wasser aus der Pumpe ja gegen den Druck des Wassers im Behälter andrücken. Was dann ja wieder gegen 1m Höhe geht oder?



Zacky schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand evtl. eine 30.000er DM Vario und kann evtl. eine Info geben, wie viel sie auf 50-60% liefert und verbraucht?


Das wäre wirklich klasse


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mal im Nachbarforum den Christian zu den Pegeldiff. am EBF angefragt.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=24399&p=349872#p349872
Er baut ja gerade ein Teichlein...und dort soll ein 200er Smartpond rein kommen.

Vermutlich hatte er das mit den hohen Pegeldiff. noch nicht erfasst.....Und dann schwanken bei ihm die Pegel der Biokammern mit,  weil Pumpen am Ende reinkommen...


----------

